# reg clean up



## twak (Apr 3, 2005)

have a small tid bit of ati tool left in the registry that i cannot seem to delete:

name=ab(default)      type=REG_SZ         data=(value not set)

try to delete but tells me that unable to delete all specified values.

this is left over from deleteing atitool in hkey_local_machine/software after uninstall.


----------



## CrazyIvan (Apr 3, 2005)

Why would anyone want to delete ati tool?


----------



## twak (Apr 3, 2005)

because beta5 was causing my rig to crash constantly when coming out of standby


----------



## Nullman (Apr 3, 2005)

You tried booting in safe mode, then deleting the entry?


----------



## twak (Apr 3, 2005)

ya funny the entry is not their in safe mode.

when in normal mode the entry is on the right, it is no longer on the left under localmachine/software in registry editer.

maybe i have to assign a value then delete??


----------

